
Ask HN: Were you born outside US and got paid help to apply to US colleges? - DanATP
Looking to understand how prevalent it is for international students to pay for assistance in applying to US colleges.  It seems common, was that your experience?  Mind sharing how you did it?  (question from SUS2019 graduate)
======
rahuldottech
It is very common here in India. We have paid counselors who recommend
colleges and courses and help you study for SATs, etc. and write essays and
stuff.

Some (but not most, I think) of the counselors have tie-ups with a few foreign
universities/colleges and get paid I think.

But by far, most make money by charging students for their services.

~~~
DanATP
Thanks! Can I hit you with some follow up questions? dan@alltheprep.com

